# Precipitação em Faro, de 29/10 a 1/11



## AnDré (28 Out 2010 às 11:50)

Dadas as controvérsias em relação à precipitação prevista para o Algarve nos próximos dias propomos que se faça uma sondagem sobre o assunto.

A estação escolhida é a *EMA de Faro*, e o que se pretende é saber *qual o valor da precipitação que essa estação acumulará entre as 0h do dia 29 de Outubro e as 0h do dia 1 de Novembro?*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Out 2010 às 12:05)

Aposto no intervalo 9,1mm a 12,0mm


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2010 às 12:07)

Eu aposto: *12,1mm a 15,0mm*

Já não era mau se chegasse este valor, mas se for maior tanto melhor

Era engraçado era que a estação de Faro estivesse em baixo durante esses dias, nunca saberíamos o resultado


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2010 às 12:36)

MSantos disse:


> Era engraçado era que a estação de Faro estivesse em baixo durante esses dias, nunca saberíamos o resultado



Mesmo que os dados horários ou diários da página do IM falhem, temos sempre as synops.
Só se a estação avariar mesmo é que não teremos acesso aos dados.
Esperemos que isso não aconteça.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2010 às 12:39)

6,1mm a 9,0mm


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2010 às 13:31)

6,1 a 9mm em Faro.

Aqui no Barlavento deverá andar entre os 14 e os 19mm


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2010 às 13:43)

*9,1mm a 12,0mm* , acho que não estão criadas as condições mais favoráveis neste evento para que Faro veja grandes acumulações de chuva... ao contrário das regiões Norte e Centro ( em especial no Litoral ) mas vamos aguardar....


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2010 às 14:28)

Entre 12.1 a 15 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Out 2010 às 14:33)

15,1mm a 18,0mm


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2010 às 15:42)

12,1mm a 15,0mm


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2010 às 17:24)

9,1mm a 12,0mm

E já vão com sorte!


----------



## rcjla (28 Out 2010 às 17:52)

15,1mm a 18,0mm.

Mas que chova mais claro !


----------



## Fi (28 Out 2010 às 18:12)

*6,1mm a 9,0mm*


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2010 às 18:14)

Votei no intervalo 24.1 a 27.0mm...na minha opinião são possiveis valores entre 20/25 e 35mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Out 2010 às 19:27)

bahh..  12,1mm a 15,0mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2010 às 20:06)

João Soares disse:


> 9,1mm a 12,0mm
> 
> E já vão com sorte!



Não vejo onde está a piada nisso. Enfim...


----------



## David sf (28 Out 2010 às 20:51)

Mantenho o que escrevi há uns dias no seguimento de modelos, 10 mm, portanto 9,1 a 12,0 mm. E será mais na noite de Sábado para Domingo do que amanhã que não deverá dar mais que uns meros chuviscos.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2010 às 21:54)

18,1mm a 21,0mm


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2010 às 22:45)

Bolas ..... forretas, voçês ainda são mais forretas do que eu !!
Ora bem uns 8 mm na primeira e depois uns 5 mm na segunda...
Portanto eu diria que somando todos os pingos, provavelmente uns 15 mm, sendo já muito optimista !!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2010 às 23:58)

O meu palpite recaiu sobre todos os valores registados entre os *15,1mm* e os *18,0mm*.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 07:11)

Aposto de 12,1mm a 15,0mm.


----------



## Climat (29 Out 2010 às 11:14)

João Soares disse:


> 9,1mm a 12,0mm
> 
> E já vão com sorte!



Votei entre 15.1 a 18 mm. Até é capaz de superar este valor.

Não passa de um comentário grossista que mais parece que goza com os algarvios, uma chamada de atenção, por parte dos moderadores não ficava nada mal. Porque a mim como algarvia, tocou-me muito este comentário. Não vejo onde está piada e nem onde está a sorte ou o azar.


----------



## David sf (29 Out 2010 às 17:32)

Passa a 1ª frente, e parece que só deixou 0,7 mm, segundo o IM.


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 17:48)

David sf disse:


> Passa a 1ª frente, e parece que só deixou 0,7 mm, segundo o IM.



Correcção, David. Acumularam mais 0.1mm, na última hora. o que perfaz um total de 0.8mm, na 1ªfrente.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2010 às 15:38)

Algo me diz que vai ficar uma valor inferior a 3 mm e ninguém vai acertar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2010 às 16:01)

Neste momento, vai nos 1.7 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 20:51)

Penso que ninguem tenha ganho as votações, mas confirmem só 

( Resumindo: O Algarve teve muito pouca chuva mesmo, comparando com o resto do país )


----------



## rcjla (1 Nov 2010 às 01:05)

foi um autêntico flop.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2010 às 08:35)

andres disse:


> Penso que ninguem tenha ganho as votações, mas confirmem só
> 
> ( Resumindo: O Algarve teve muito pouca chuva mesmo, comparando com o resto do país )



Não sei que piada isso tem .... mas pronto !!

Primeiro mês do ano Hidrológico, primeiro mês abaixo da média !!


----------



## frederico (1 Nov 2010 às 09:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei que piada isso tem .... mas pronto !!
> 
> Primeiro mês do ano Hidrológico, primeiro mês abaixo da média !!



Aurélio, acho que estás a exagerar.

As estações do litoral (Faro, Tavira, Castro Marim) ficaram próximas dos 50 mm, parece-me um bom valor para este mês, no caso de Castro Marim até ficou perto da média de VRSA para 1961-1990, um pouco mais distante terá ficado Tavira ou Faro, mas como já referi fora 40 a 50 mm distribuídos ao longo de cerca de 7 dias com precipitação. E o Algarve não é só litoral sotavento, ainda neste último evento foram registados bons valore no nordeste algarvio (Martinlongo).


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2010 às 09:22)

frederico disse:


> Aurélio, acho que estás a exagerar.
> 
> As estações do litoral (Faro, Tavira, Castro Marim) ficaram próximas dos 50 mm, parece-me um bom valor para este mês, no caso de Castro Marim até ficou perto da média de VRSA para 1961-1990, um pouco mais distante terá ficado Tavira ou Faro, mas como já referi fora 40 a 50 mm distribuídos ao longo de cerca de 7 dias com precipitação. E o Algarve não é só litoral sotavento, ainda neste último evento foram registados bons valore no nordeste algarvio (Martinlongo).



Frederico, aqui neste tópico está discutido a precipitação em Faro e não no Algarve .....
De qualquer forma já sabia desses valores, mas apenas um pequeno pormenor, não podes olhar ás médias da Serra em comparação com o litoral porque em muitos sitios a média é bem superior ...
Este mês não é seco no Algarve mas sim abaixo da média em torno dos 80%, e no Algarve apenas uma pequena faixa algures ali na zona de Portimão tem na ordem dos 70 mm (na média ou ligeiramente acima)...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2010 às 12:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei que piada isso tem .... mas pronto !!
> 
> Primeiro mês do ano Hidrológico, primeiro mês abaixo da média !!



Completamente de acordo Aurélio e acho que votações destas não vale a pena existirem porque existem alguns membros acham uma piada tremenda e até riem-se à gargalhada.  Para dizerem disparates ou acharem piadas, 1º olhem para o vosso umbigo e depois logo se riem dos outros ou então votem e calem-se em vez de dizerem disparates. 

Lamentavelmente num fórum de meteorologia existirem membros a rirem do Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2010 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, no Sitio das Fontes, o acumulado deste evento ficou-se pelos 9mm (abaixo do que tinha previsto), distribuidos da seguinte forma:
Dia 29/10/2010: 5,4mm
Dia 30/10/2011: 2,6mm
Dia 31/10/2010: 1,0mm

O acumulado total de Outubro foi de *42,8mm*.
No ano passado, para este mesmo mês, tinha tido 57,6mm.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2010 às 11:07)

O gráfico de precipitação acumulada não deixa margem para dúvidas.







Total: 2,7mm.
Intervalo vencedor: <= 3,0mm.

Nesta sondagem, nem gregos, nem troianos ganharam.
E até os forretas foram muito generosos.
Os vencedores foram aqueles que previram apenas chuviscos.
Pena é que ninguém que previu chuviscos, tenha votado no intervalo dos chuviscos.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2010 às 11:15)

Como é possível tão pouca chuva

O ano passado por esta altura ainda tinha chovido menos, colegas algarvios melhores dias virão


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2010 às 11:42)

Em relação a este evento ninguem acertou pois nem mesmo eu previra tão pouca chuva ...
Em relação ao mês de Outubro foi mau mesmo foi aqui no Sotavento Algarvio cuja precipitação andou entre os 45 e os 50 mm, neste mês quando a média anda nos 62 mm (Faro) na média de 71-2000 de acordo com o IM !!
A região do Barlavento em termos gerais andou na média, enquanto que no Sotavento também andou em cerca de 75% do valor médio ....
Portanto este mês por estas bandas não foi assim nada de especial ...

Contudo este mês para mim tem pouca importância tomando em consideração que este mês tem uma média bastante baixa, apenas cerca de 62 mm .. mas o que me preocupa é aquilo que pode vir agora á medida que caminhamos para o Inverno, mas isso é um passo de cada vez ...


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 11:49)

João Soares disse:


> 9,1mm a 12,0mm
> 
> E já vão com sorte!





algarvio1980 disse:


> Não vejo onde está a piada nisso. Enfim...





Climat disse:


> Votei entre 15.1 a 18 mm. Até é capaz de superar este valor.
> 
> Não passa de um comentário grossista que mais parece que goza com os algarvios, uma chamada de atenção, por parte dos moderadores não ficava nada mal. Porque a mim como algarvia, tocou-me muito este comentário. Não vejo onde está piada e nem onde está a sorte ou o azar.



Acho que vocês conhecem muito pouco a vossa zona. Era melhor começarem a ter uma ideia da quantidade de precipitação que acumulam,e a vossa normal não é mais que 509 mm.
E quando disse: "E já vão com sorte!!", referia-me a baixa precipitação que iria cair aí. Até dei mais que o meteograma: 






Mas se ainda querem acreditar no Pai-Natal. Força! 

PS: Em vez de levar as coisas para as ofensas, pensem e reflictem sobre isso.


----------



## 1337 (2 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

João Soares disse:


> Acho que vocês conhecem muito pouco a vossa zona. Era melhor começarem a ter uma ideia da quantidade de precipitação que acumulam,e a vossa normal não é mais que 509 mm.
> E quando disse: "E já vão com sorte!!", referia-me a baixa precipitação que iria cair aí. Até dei mais que o meteograma:
> 
> 
> ...



concordo
o joão de certeza que não disse isso de maneira a ofender
mas voçes e toda a gente sabe que o Algarve é quem recebe sempre menos precipitação por isso não levem a mal..


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 13:59)

Aquilo que enerva os algarvios e eu compreendo é a ausência cada vez mais prolongada das depressões a oeste e sudoeste do nosso país. Só assim o sul vê água em quantidades razoáveis, com depressões a noroeste e norte do país só o norte e centro sai favorecido. As terras além Tejo (sul do Tejo) pouca água recebem, pois as frentes vão secando de norte pra sul chegando ao Algarve apenas chuviscos. Com depressões a sudoeste ou sul, o Algarve seria a região mais favorecida do país, sendo Monchique o centro das atenções.

Lisboa saí favorecido em quase todas as situações, pois encontra-se praticamente no meio do país.

Nem todos os anos podem ser como em 1988/1989, vocês possuem um clima seco, não peçam o impossível.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2010 às 14:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aquilo que enerva os algarvios e eu compreendo é a ausência cada vez mais prolongada das depressões a oeste e sudoeste do nosso país. Só assim o sul vê água em quantidades razoáveis, com depressões a noroeste e norte do país só o norte e centro sai favorecido. As terras além Tejo (sul do Tejo) pouca água recebem, pois as frentes vão secando de norte pra sul chegando ao Algarve apenas chuviscos. Com depressões a sudoeste ou sul, o Algarve seria a região mais favorecida do país, sendo Monchique o centro das atenções.
> 
> Lisboa saí favorecido em quase todas as situações, pois encontra-se praticamente no meio do país.
> 
> Nem todos os anos podem ser como em 1988/1989, vocês possuem um clima seco, não peçam o impossível.



O que parece que noto cada vez mais não é o facto do NAO ser cada vez mais positivo nos meses de Inverno sendo esta já uma tendencia dos ultimos 30 anos, sendo que estou considerando Inverno (Jan/Fev/Março) sendo que Março antigamente podia-se considerar mês de Inverno .... agoro é cada vez mais seco ...... aliás aqui no Algarve parece que Março até já se tornou mais seco do que Abril !!
Como estava dizendo o que noto cada vez mais parece ser a ausência de cut-offs por exemplo a partir de Outubro, sendo que a precipitação cada vez mais é resultante de circulação zonal quer devido a NAO+ ou NAO- ...
Se antigamente já eram uma raridade nos ultimos anos elas tornaram-se quase uma espécie em vias de extinção..
Isto falando nelas a Sudoeste e Oeste de Portugal ...

Noto também que actualmente as chuvas são cada vez mais concentradas em determinados meses ....


----------



## meteo (2 Nov 2010 às 15:04)

Cut-offs a Sudoeste do pais nos últimos anos contam-se pelos dedos..Por isso o melhor Algarvios é não contar-se com elas..Quando elas vierem será a festa total,veja-se a sua presença como extraordinário e não a falta delas como terrivel.


De facto menos de 3 mm neste evento foi muito azar!A culpa é do Alentejo.Acabou com a chuva toda que ainda passou pelo Centro. 
Próxima votação para Faro que seja com uma depressão a Sudoeste do pais,ai é que vai ser engraçado


----------

